# Satan's Tank Journey



## satanMumma (Dec 7, 2018)

I brought a 2.3 gallon tank on the 24th November 2018. The fish man at the pet store advised me to cycle the tank before getting my betta, which I am happy to do. So was starting to get a bit impatient with the cycling It was taking a while then yesterday my ammonia spiked yay! Today my nitrites are spiking. Even Better!! So hopefully tomorrow my nitrates will spike and I can get my betta. So excited can't wait!!!!


----------

